# Hi everyone



## lisascottlive (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, my name is Lisa Scott, I am from California, usa.. I am really happy and excited to be a part of this forum, looking forward to some really good, beauty & cosmetic treatment tips, thanks in  advance, Have a nice day all!!


----------



## Janice (Jun 24, 2016)

Welcome, Lisa! It's great to have you join us.  Don't hesitate to reach out to any of us if you need any help!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 24, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## importlovexo (Jun 24, 2016)

Welcome, Lisa! I'm a bit new myself. lol


----------



## lisascottlive (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone for such a warm welcome


----------

